
Ask HN: Teach history of computers to high schoolers - adenozin
What fun things can I show them from history of computers ? Can you give me some anecdotes from early computing era, or some useful resources on computing history ?
======
smt88
Computing is one of the sciences that was mostly developed after women were
given civil rights in the US, so women were far better-represented in early
computing R&D than in many other fields. There were companies led by women,
and there are still seminal research papers that I've seen cited that were
written by women.

Planet Money did an interesting rundown on what this looked like, but they
focus a bit more on why the balance drastically shifted in 1984.

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/10/17/356944145/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/10/17/356944145/episode-576-when-
women-stopped-coding)

